# VOID



## Ozoi (Apr 12, 2020)

One person at a time, Please be quick. Tips in NMT are appreciated but not necessary.
Do not dm me, you will be ignored.

*Rule - Don’t talk to my villagers 
         - If you take longer than 5 mins to respond, you will be skipped
          - Do not ask me to “wait on you” you will be skipped 
*- *If you run from my sight, you will be banned from participating in further posts 
*


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 12, 2020)

may I visit?


----------



## Luciaaaa (Apr 12, 2020)

May I come!?


----------



## shirocha (Apr 12, 2020)

May I please come?


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 12, 2020)

Can i go?


----------



## Shikageru (Apr 12, 2020)

May I come visit? Sorry thought we were to pm.


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I visit please


----------



## deadsire (Apr 12, 2020)

Mee please


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I come? I will be quick


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 12, 2020)

May I come to your party??? Anything you want in specific??


----------



## Ozoi (Apr 12, 2020)

MadJimJaspers said:


> May I come to your party??? Anything you want in specific??


Are you new to the game? This post is for people who would like to get a specific diy recipe (hence the title) not a party


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to come! Thanks!


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 12, 2020)

I would love to come over with an NMT.


----------



## happyabg (Apr 12, 2020)

Ozoi said:


> One person at a time, Please be quick. Tips in NMT are appreciated but not necessary.
> Do not dm me, you will be ignored.
> 
> *Rule - Don’t talk to my villagers
> ...


Would love to visit


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 12, 2020)

Mind if I drop by?


----------



## MadJimJaspers (Apr 12, 2020)

Lol I was just kidding, ik its not a party.


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 12, 2020)

Would love to come by! Please send a Dodo when ready~


----------



## Pickler (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to come


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to visit


----------



## Tsen (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to visit if he's still crafting


----------



## unravel (Apr 12, 2020)

May I come as well? @jakeulous will join too


----------



## Ozoi (Apr 12, 2020)

He just stopped crafting, Sorry!


----------

